# 4 year old seeds...



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Germinated 4 year old seeds non GMO and they are doing fine! Just wondered if they were still good...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeay! What kind of seeds?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Yeay! What kind of seeds?


Dill, Mammoth
Bell Pepper, California Wonder
Radish, Cherry Belle
Tomato, Marglobe
Lettuce, Black Seeded Simpson
Lettuce, Oak Leaf


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I found some onion seeds from 2011, only one came up! Uuugh.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I found some onion seeds from 2011, only one came up! Uuugh.


Yeah, unfortunately onion seeds don't have a very long storage life. I've been trying out potato onions for the last couple of years and have been happy so far. The difference with them is that you plant a small onion and it makes a nest of onions by the end of the season. Similar to planting one garlic clove and getting a whole head of garlic. They tend to be on the small side for an onion, though.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Seed life viability depends on the seed. I have Aquilegia seed from 1974 that I raised last year, would expect 20 more years from them if stored well.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If they sprout then they are fine. Some wheat taken from the pyramids sprouted.


----------

